# Serkie's AMG gets some MAGIC



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Hi Guys

I said to DW member Serkie that I would put some pics up of his C63 AMG that he booked in for a single stage enhancement detail after the dealers made a right pigs ear of the prep :devil:

So some before's:


































































































And some afters: :thumb:


































































































Thank You

Robbie


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Stunning :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job mate :thumb:


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

i was never a fan of Merc's they just didnt float my boat until i heard one of those 6.3 amg units on full chat.:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:driver:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

What a car!! Nice work Robbie!


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Stunning car!!, Should be your next car i think Russ


----------



## G51 NAV (Jan 14, 2007)

I take it dealers must get absolutely jack-all training on how to use a rotary.
I'm a rank amateur and I don't leave buffer trails like that.


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Sergie is one lucky guy, driving this beast. Excellent job, finish is awesome :thumb:.


----------



## Jimmy The Saint (Sep 19, 2010)

Stunning car. Looks absolutely flawless!


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cracking work Robbie


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

A beaut! Can't beat fast estate cars :thumb:


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

awesome work


----------



## Serkie (Dec 8, 2007)

*MAGIC* said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I said to DW member Serkie that I would put some pics up of his C63 AMG that he booked in for a single stage enhancement detail after the dealers made a right pigs ear of the prep :devil:


I'd just like to add my thanks to Robbie and his team for their efforts on my car. The finish inside and out is substantially improved and despite Merc's best efforts and assurances I knew I'd always have to take the car to a Pro to get it to a standard I'm happy with.

Robbie's given me a fantastic base to start with and I hope to maintain the finish now using the knowledge gained via this website.

Robbie can confirm what he used on the interior and exterior of the car to polish and clean however the LSP of choice is Zymol Vintage which I supplied. I've been a big sealant fan for a while now but I'm back into my waxes recently in a big way. I love the warm shimmering finish they seem to give. Subjective I know...

As for the car itself, if your after something a bit different from the usual suspects i.e. M3, RS4, RS5 etc then I would highly recommend trying a C63. This car does pretty much everything well (minus fuel economy), is stacked with character has enormous presence and graced with one the best engines ever made. To say I'm smitten with it would be an understatement.

I took some more pictures of the car after collection that I'd like to share also, I really struggled with the AF on my camera with the black paint work but hopefully the following pictures do Robbie's work some justice.


----------



## pee (Apr 6, 2009)

What a beast of a machine I love it


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Thank You for the kind words and enjoy that lovely car.

Robbie


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great turnaround:thumb:


----------



## lisaclio (Sep 6, 2008)

stunning car


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Beautiful car Serkan and you've done it proud Robbie! :thumb:

Nice to see it wearing Vintage as well, I can't think of anything better for it! 

Enjoy! 

Alan W


----------



## s3 rav (Apr 30, 2008)

Lovely!!


----------



## Eheis5 (Apr 25, 2011)

AMG wagons are my weakness, this is awesome.
Great work


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Thats a hot car! nice work too.


----------



## david_pupu (Sep 19, 2011)

those holograms is horrifying


----------



## ckeir.02mh (Jan 5, 2012)

lovely car and top job mate!

Chris.


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Stunning work on a stunning car.


----------



## 888-Dave (Jul 30, 2010)

Pigs ear to silk purse! Nice one as always Robbie.

Inflicting marring and holograms like that takes some real skill :wall:


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Great work Robbie, black looks really deep and wet:thumb:
Some horroble holograms on the before pictures

Kev


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

One day Nick, one day.....


Seriously nice motor that, and a fantastic finish  You should show M-B the before and after photos, see what they think of their work then


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

Beautiful work Robbie
Beautiful car Serkie

Credit to you both.


----------



## Miguel Pestana (Feb 16, 2012)

great finish


----------



## p5x (Jul 14, 2012)

looking good


----------



## Kane. (Feb 5, 2011)

what a motor.


----------



## gdavison (May 14, 2009)

Serkie said:


> As for the car itself, if your after something a bit different from the usual suspects i.e. M3, RS4, RS5 etc then I would highly recommend trying a C63. This car does pretty much everything well (minus fuel economy), is stacked with character has enormous presence and graced with one the best engines ever made. To say I'm smitten with it would be an understatement.


They are great cars, fantastic engine and sound and I know a few of the RS guys change into one of these. Sadly I'm on the lazy side and will stay with my quattro so that the car does not try and kill me on every corner LOL :driver:

Enjoy the car Serkie :thumb: she looks fantastic now .. Glad to see Robbie doing something other than a GT-R 

Will call soon Robbie, Car is in for alignment check and ticking front wheel bearings next week. So after that will get her in to you for summer TLC


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Car is just awesome, :thumb:.


----------



## N8KOW (Aug 24, 2007)

Magic! They look nice in the estate as well


----------

